# GYSGT Richard Schindler, USMC (Ret.)



## AWP (Jun 23, 2008)

Those of you that watched the Discovery Channel program "Freefall Warriors"  about the MFF school in Yuma will remember this man as the one who had a broken neck and returned to jumping. He died Sunday following a jump at Skydive Elsinore in CA.

The cause of the fatality is still pending.

http://www.pe.com/localnews/inland/stories/PE_News_Local_S_skydiver22.45ebff4.html

Blue Skies, Black Death.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 23, 2008)

Damn! RIP.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 23, 2008)

Rest Easy Gunnery Sergeant. 

I remember both episodes of "Halo Warriors" but don't remember him. :doh:


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 23, 2008)

RIP Gunny...

Crip


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 23, 2008)

RIP Gunny.


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 23, 2008)

RIP Gunny.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## hidesite (Jun 23, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## tova (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## JBS (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP warrior.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn.

Rest easy Gunny. 

Blue Skies Always

~S~


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 24, 2008)

Rest Well, Marine.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP Gunny


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP Gunny.

Semper Fi my brother.


----------



## 0699 (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP Marine.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## car (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP Gunny


----------



## Laxmom723 (Jun 24, 2008)

Prayers out for his friends and family.


----------



## infantryguy82 (Jun 25, 2008)

RIP Gunny


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 26, 2008)

RIP Gunny......


----------



## Swill (Jun 28, 2008)

RIP Gunny


----------



## jamesdean1985 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Deputy Richard Schindler*

Richard Schindler was a great friend of mine.  I spent somewhere near 900 hours with him in the 174th Riverside County Deputy Sheriff Academy.  It is amazing the people you take for granted in your lifetime.  I was showered with knowledge and insight when getting to know Richard.  I was brought to my knees on that tragic saturday afternoon when I learned of Richard's death... I pray for his family each and every day.  I know his wife Satsuko will be strong for both of their boys and herself after witnessing her strength at his memorial yesterday.  Richard's memorial was absolutely amazing, anyone who knew Richard knew that his passion in life were his two son's, his wife and then skydiving...  His wife had never been convinced to skydive though.  Yesterday at his memrial skydive she completed her first and last jump of her lifetime. Richard would have been so proud.  The person she tandemed with had Richards ashes in his sleeve and they spread them as they descended to this earth that Richard now watches over with that stern look of his... Your always in my heart and mind "Shindig"... Love you Bro...


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 28, 2008)

jamesdean1985, thank you for sharing your thoughts with us...I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MsKitty (Jun 28, 2008)

RIP

My condolences to you JamesDean.


----------



## car (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for sharing, Jamesdean.


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss, jamesdean. 

Shindig's death has rocked the skydiving comunity. We're all waiting on the results of the investigation. With most fatalities there is an obvious cause of death, not so in this case.

BSBD.


----------



## AWP (Jun 30, 2008)

It would appear that like most if not all fatalities a series of events led up to the incident.

Without a long drawn out explanation the harness, container, and reserve were fine; no rigging or hardware issues were found. The reserve handle was more or less behind him and his camera wings interfered with the reserve ripcord.

I shall rethink my emergency procedures.

Blue Skies, Shindig.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP Gunny Schindler

Prayers out to your family and friends, especially jamesdean1985

LL


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 30, 2008)

I watched that program.

Rest in Peace..


----------



## jamesdean1985 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Update to Richard Schindler's Family.*

I have not spoken with Richard's wife directly though I have heard she is doing okay given the circumstances.  The most amazing thing has happened though.  The academy class #175, which was our junior class while in the Academy, decided to save the majority of their money from their class account  and donate it to Richard's Wife and two son's.  The original plan was to raise approximately $1,000 to $2,000.  The final count was made a few days ago after doing a fundraiser where the class was allowed to shoot two academy instuctors with a taser gun.  Their class raised an astounding $10,500 for his family!!!  Absolutely amazing....  I just wanted to inform everyone on here of that wonderful news.  Keep his family in your prayers.  Take care for now...


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 18, 2008)

jamesdean1985 said:


> I have not spoken with Richard's wife directly though I have heard she is doing okay given the circumstances.  The most amazing thing has happened though.  The academy class #175, which was our junior class while in the Academy, decided to save the majority of their money from their class account  and donate it to Richard's Wife and two son's.  The original plan was to raise approximately $1,000 to $2,000.  The final count was made a few days ago after doing a fundraiser where the class was allowed to shoot two academy instuctors with a taser gun.  Their class raised an astounding $10,500 for his family!!!  Absolutely amazing....  I just wanted to inform everyone on here of that wonderful news.  Keep his family in your prayers.  Take care for now...



Bravo Zulu...that is awesome!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Gunny Schindler — Blue Skies!


----------

